# Keeping an eye out for a project



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not in a dyer need for a project at the moment, but I'm keeping a look out for a project truck for a couple reasons. One, for fun and experience. Two, for a plow truck. I don't want to plow with my 2011. 

I'm trying to find a regular cab F350 or F250 4x4. It doesn't have to run, but it can't be totally rotted out. A little body work needed is fine because I want some experience in that too. 

I can't decide on which year range to look for, but the right deal will ultimately decide that. I prefer EFI, so that starts me around 1987 or '88 ish. C6 auto def preferred. I wouldn't rule out another '86 w/351 carbed and C6 auto like my first truck was. 

For a plow, I really want an engine hydro Fisher speedcast again, but that's not a must. 

Not sure why I even made this post....thinking out loud I guess.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

there are a whole bunch of 96 97 f350 diesel that need a little tlc on cl in the area for around 3 to 4 grand


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Unfortunately a reg cab 4x4 250 or 350 is as rare as bigfoot down here in this area of NC. Sorry if my "location" mislead you. I'm just from Mass.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i got ya something should pop up or u are going to have to make a rode trip


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I got in contact with a guy who has a 1999 F350, 5.4, auto, reg cab, 4x4 and 98,000 miles. He just got it in trade for work he did for somebody. He said it needs an exhaust manifold, but it runs and drive well. He's looking for $2500. Supposed to get pics sent to me later. It's only 30 minutes away. Going to try and go see it tomorrow morning. I'll post a pic if he sends one tonight.

Doesn't the 1999 year range have problems with spitting spark plugs and not so great trannies?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What's this bad boy worth?

https://www.ncstatesurplus.com/SSP-...Sa65ai4V8hgWdbpp2wAlwZ8ei3QUS3EGhq8gSgFkTKL0=


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 1990 ford f350 regular cab I was thinking of selling if you are intersted. It is 4x4 automatic with a 5.8 and it has a plow on it already. If you want i can send you pictures.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Shoot me a PM with pics and price. Thanks.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

that 99 sounds decent


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Banksy;1508197 said:


> I got in contact with a guy who has a 1999 F350, 5.4, auto, reg cab, 4x4 and 98,000 miles. He just got it in trade for work he did for somebody. He said it needs an exhaust manifold, but it runs and drive well. He's looking for $2500. Supposed to get pics sent to me later. It's only 30 minutes away. Going to try and go see it tomorrow morning. I'll post a pic if he sends one tonight.
> 
> Doesn't the 1999 year range have problems with spitting spark plugs and not so great trannies?


The spark plugs are a common problem with all the 5.4 Triton 2v and 3v engines. Champion released a machined plug to fix the problem.


----------

